# Recurve Bow Stringer



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Folks.
I run a youth program at the local club and a lot of the kids use recurves. I found it tedious to use a string based stringer they just take too long and are hard for little kids to use. Some kids just don't have the strength to pull up and reach over to string the bow. I saw in an NFAA video a technique where the kid uses a strap to hold the handle down while they straddled the bow and pulled the limb up. This looked like a great way to string a bow. It allows the Kid to use all their to pull up on the limb and have the string and limb tip right in front of them where it is easy to see and adjust it straight. So I added a little twist to the idea. I made one out of 2x4 lumber and three bolts. and some rubber hose. The kids can now straddle the bow and string and unstring their own bows quickly and easily. Note I drew foot prints on the stringer where your feet go and I also drew where the limb and handle go to help them figure it out for the first couple of times that they use it. Note if the bow slips out of their hand it is driven back down into the ground where it is likely not to hurt anyone.

Enjoy and shoot straight.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice solution to a common problem.

Would you please post a link to the NFAA video you mentioned if available online, or say where one can see that video.

Thanks.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I may have been incorrect on the video's origin it was a video that described the Basics of the BEST method so it was more likely an NAA video but I've been all over the internet and I cannot find it anymore. I'm not even certain what the title was since I loaned it out to one of the kids and it did no return. I either bought it from NADA or US Archery but NADA is gone and it is not on the US Archery website so...


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

great idea. anything to keep the kids busy shooting and stressing out over stringing their bows. quick and simple..
also thank you for your time running the youth program that is just awesome..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

agillator said:


> Very nice solution to a common problem.
> 
> Would you please post a link to the NFAA video you mentioned if available online, or say where one can see that video.
> 
> Thanks.


You can find the various types of recurve stringers in the FITA Beginner Manual.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...opment/Beginners_Manual/BeginnersManuel-e.pdf


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

As always nuts&Bolts, you da man!


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

The innovation that manifests itself on the DIY forum is absolutely awesome. Between N&B's publications, BB's inventive mind, and all the other members of this forum, I am really amazed that more inventions are not popping up here.

You guys are simply the best.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

very interesting thanks.


----------

